

First Self-Propelled Endoscopy Device 'Swims' Digestive Tract in Hours - cwan
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2011-06/worlds-first-self-propelled-endoscopy-device-swims-entire-digestive-tract-mere-hours

======
cflowers
"Probing colons has never been so much fun." -- science writing line of the
week.

